
Ask HN: Who is the biggest tech celebrity that you know of who comments on HN? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I thought Richard Stallman commented here occasionally, but now taking a look for his profile I can&#x27;t seem to find it.
======
mindcrime
Alan Kay has been known to post here[1].

He hasn't posted in a long time, but rtm has also been on here[2].

Walter Bright is a relatively frequent poster[3].

[1]:[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=alankay1](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=alankay1)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=rtm](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=rtm)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=WalterBright](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=WalterBright)

~~~
bradknowles
Sorry, who is “rtm” in this context?

Robert Tappan Morris is the only guy I can think of with those initials, and
despite the worm he accidentally unleashed on the Internet many years ago, I
wonder if he would try to keep a lower profile than being here on HN.

~~~
mindcrime
Yes, rtm is Robert Tappan Morris. He is - as I understand it - one of the co-
founders of Y-Combinator[1], so it would be natural for him to have an HN
account. Note though, that he hasn't exactly been a prolific poster here.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Tappan_Morris](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Tappan_Morris)

------
arthurcolle
Probably the Stripe brothers, or now @ayw

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Who is @ayw?

~~~
mtmail
Alexander Wang of scale. "was recognized as Forbes 30 under 30"
[https://scale.com/press](https://scale.com/press)

~~~
arthurcolle
Alexandr _

------
shifto
Brent Ozar. Don't know if he's a celebrity but people in my workspace sure do
know him.

~~~
BrentOzar
HAHAHA, tell the people in your workspace I said hi.

------
neilsimp1
Scott Hanselman and I'm pretty sure Jeff Atwood too.

------
ThomPete
Wozniak

